# When to get rid of the crate?



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Is there a reason that you feel that she may not be ready? From your post, it sounds like she's doing fine out of the crate.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Crates are such a great tool for managing dogs, especially large and energetic Goldens that I continue to use them even when my dogs are older, even if it's not on a regular basis. If you're ever in a situation with company or traveling etc. where you have to confine the dog, it is convenient if they remain familiar and 'ok' with being crated occasionally just in case. Just my personal thing.


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

She is doing fine, but my husband feels there are still times where being crated is needed. An example would be having family over where she loves to steal food from the littles if we don't catch her or if she's really would up and needs to settle down. We were crating her at night to ensure that we get a solid night's sleep, but for the past week or so she's been sleeping with us and on her bed on the floor. We'd like it if she could either stay in bed with us or on her own bed because the back and forth wakes us up. The stare down she gives my husband when he tries to keep her off the bed is priceless  We need to work on her nighttime routine. I'd like to eliminate the cage because it takes up so much space in our bedroom, and don't like the thought of crating her in another room.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I still like to have a crate up (though I do still crate my one year old for long days). Both boys will go willingly lay in there for naps, etc. It is a safe zone for them. Perhaps just move it to another room? 
But as long as you can slowly trust her out of the crate, just keep testing her as you leave for longer periods of time.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She seems to be doing great. Early on when our dogs were sleeping in our room, my husband rigged a small bungy cord from the door knob to the wall to keep the door open a bit, so while we all slept the dog could not roam the house.
None of our dogs slept in our bed.....except now. After about half an hour Murph feels crowed and goes to his own bed in the corner!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

When to get rid of the crate.....NEVER! Do you ever travel with your dog? Needs a crate to sleep in and travel in! When a lone in the house, he needs a place he feel safe in to sleep and go if he gets scared by lightening or whatever...he needs the crate. After being raised and trained in a crate, if you leave the door open you will find he/she will go in and out as they like....so keep the crate!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

It took River a bit to settle down at night. She would pace, switch where she was sleeping, and stare at us. We have been letting her sleep outside of her kennel for about 3 months and doing great now. We still have the kennel up as a just in case. Most the time she has free reign of our bedroom or the downstairs if we are gone.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My dogs have crates for their entire lives. My dogs who don't need to be crated during the day or at night are fed in their crates so they are still comfortable being in them.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Yup like most have said...keep the crate. Chester is going on 3 and we still use his crate for long days and he will occasionally nap in it.


----------

